# No sensor readings for 2nd GPU card



## Hellfire (Sep 12, 2019)

Hi,

Not getting most of the sensor readings for my second card on GPU-Z, had this with the previous and new version.


----------



## Hellfire (Sep 27, 2019)

Any idea what could be causing this issue? still present.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Sep 29, 2019)

Have you tried other software?


----------



## Hellfire (Sep 29, 2019)

ShrimpBrime said:


> Have you tried other software?



All reports fine, just GPUz


----------



## red-ray (Oct 12, 2019)

ShrimpBrime said:


> Have you tried other software?



I reported the same issue and other software did correctly report both cards, but it looks like GPUZ was never fixed, see https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...ils-to-report-any-rx-5700-information.257812/


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Oct 12, 2019)

Is that with a second gpuz open or from the drop down tab lower left or both?


----------



## Hellfire (Oct 12, 2019)

ShrimpBrime said:


> Is that with a second gpuz open or from the drop down tab lower left or both?



Both, using drop down list or second session of GPUz doesn't matter


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Oct 12, 2019)

Did you install gpuz or is stand alone exe?


----------



## Hellfire (Oct 12, 2019)

ShrimpBrime said:


> Did you install gpuz or is stand alone exe?



Tried with both standalone and installed.
Tried two versions, previous version & current.
Tried with the Rog and normal version


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Oct 12, 2019)

Have you tried disable SLI? (Unlinked)


----------



## Hellfire (Oct 12, 2019)

ShrimpBrime said:


> Have you tried disable SLI? (Unlinked)



Nope, but if I disable crossfire what's the point of two cards ;-).


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Oct 12, 2019)

Just curious for read out purposes....

2 identical cards will run the same exact specs minus the temp. So the only reading you actually need is temps from the second card.

Sry I meant xfire.... 
But try disable xfire see what happens.


----------



## Hellfire (Oct 12, 2019)

ShrimpBrime said:


> Just curious for read out purposes....
> 
> 2 identical cards will run the same exact specs minus the temp. So the only reading you actually need is temps from the second card.
> 
> ...



Surely GPU usage, speed, memory speed, fan curve (if using fans) would be different too.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Oct 12, 2019)

Yea maybe, but youd have to monitor both cards for those answers.
I cannot test because I dont have your system here.....
Did you try unlinked yet?


----------



## Hellfire (Oct 12, 2019)

ShrimpBrime said:


> Yea maybe, but youd have to monitor both cards for those answers.
> I cannot test because I dont have your system here.....
> Did you try unlinked yet?



Not yet, just getting out of bed to try, super sick at present.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Oct 12, 2019)

Dang. Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## red-ray (Oct 12, 2019)

I expect its a general issue with multiple GPUs GPUZ fails to report my RX 5700 unless I remove the GTX 460 from the system.

I felt I should check I still get the issue on my system and I do. Given SIV can report the RX 5700 information clearly GPUZ has a bug.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Oct 12, 2019)

Well I personally cant do much for the bug as I didnt write the software. Just trying to see where we can view information and where not, this may help the developers repair bug issues.

Thats awesome you run a 460 for physx. Im a huge fan of hardware physx. Been doing that since before NV bought Ageia. Still have my old Ageia physx cards in fact!


----------



## Hellfire (Oct 12, 2019)

Nope, disabling crossfire made no difference

Also newest version made no difference. 2.26.0

@W1zzard is this something being looked into?


----------



## red-ray (Oct 12, 2019)

ShrimpBrime said:


> Thats awesome you run a 460 for physx. Im a huge fan of hardware physx.


No, I just use the system for testing, it had the GTX 460 before I got the RX 570 and I felt it would be a good test for my SIV utility to have both in the same system.

Looking at https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...-any-rx-5700-information.257812/#post-4092949 then W1zzard was going to look into this, but guess he never got around to it.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Oct 12, 2019)

Oh I see. 

Hope this gets sorted out for you guys.


----------



## Hellfire (Oct 7, 2020)

Holy thread revival Batman..

This seems to be an ongoing issue, still getting it with the latest GPUz versions.

Wondering if there was a possible or expected fix for it?


----------

